# 8N Tranny/Hydr fluid



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I know the Ford specs called out 80W90 for the transmission/hydraulic fluid, but it seems to be quite thick for cold weather. It is quite a pain in the winter to wait for the fluid to get warm enough to operate the hydraulics. Can I use a different fluid for this?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

wvcraftsman said:


> I know the Ford specs called out 80W90 for the transmission/hydraulic fluid, but it seems to be quite thick for cold weather. It is quite a pain in the winter to wait for the fluid to get warm enough to operate the hydraulics. Can I use a different fluid for this?


I hope that you are using 90wt gear fluid not oil.

GL1 at TSC.


----------



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

How about trying a synthetic gear lube, probably make a big difference over a mineral gear lube? Synthetic flow much better in the cold.

fyi - An 80W-90 gear lube has the same viscosity as that of a 20W-50 motor oil. Not advocating that you use motor oil, just offering comparisons.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I was thinking of synthetic lube, but have never tried it in the tractor before. The hydraulics are very very slow and I was just wondering if a different gear lube would help. Maybe I'm too impatient when its cold and just need to wait till it gets warmed up.

I run synthetic in my truck and really like it. I'm thinking of switching to that next time I change the oil in the tractor.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Keep in mind that it is also lubing the transmission.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Ken. It's normally not too bad if it is above 30 outside. I'm like the old girl too, I don't like cold weather either.


----------



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is what I would use..

Pour Point -42C (-43.6F) (ASTM D 97) 








More info on Synthetic Gear Lube SAE 80W-90


APPLICATIONS
AMSOIL Synthetic 80W-90 Synthetic Gear Lube is recommended for use under various combinations of high-speed, shock loads, low speeds and high torque conditions. It is recommended for use in all light and heavy-duty, automotive, commercial or industrial applications requiring SAE 80W-90 EP gear lube. AMSOIL Synthetic 80W-90 Gear Lube replaces all conventional 80W-90 gear oils and exceeds the lubrication and performance requirements of front and rear differentials, transfer cases, transaxles, manual transmissions, oil lubricated wheel bearings, and steering gear boxes that require any of the following specifications:

* API GL-5 & MT-1
* MIL-PRF-2105E
* Dana SHAES 234 (Formerly Eaton PS-037) for 250,000 miles
* MACK GO-J
* Arvin/Meritor 0-76D plus hypoid gear oil specifications from all domestic and foreign manufacturers such as GM, Ford and Daimler Chrysler.
* Can also be used rear axles where API Service GL-4 lubricant is recommended.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. That looks pretty cool.


----------

